# algee



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

am i the only person that doesnt absolutly hate algee? to me its liek a sign that the aquarium is working properly. it looks natural and provides a food source... i clean it off the viewing panes of glass but other then that i let it grow. (except for that moss liek algee its kind of gross..) any input?


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Depends on your goal. If you have a planted tank it's not a good thing to have all over your plants. 

But If you have it under control some types are acually good for the fish. It helps keep ammonia in check and a lot of fish will acually graze on it.

I personally hate the stuff


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm not sure about algae. I treat it as a sign that there is an imbalance somewhere. I get flare-ups every now and then, but they seem to go away on there own.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

right now i'm struggling with algae. i've got green algae covering my anubis and baccopa. it looks ugly and inhibits the plant's growth. a sign of a nutrient imbalance, i've always thought. i've also been struggling with hair algae. had green hair algae on my val and hyhgro polysperma. then i left for the weekend. i don't have timers on my lights yet so the were just off for 36 hours. when i came back the green algae was gone! replaced by red hair algae...


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

twoheadedfish said:


> ...when i came back the green algae was gone! replaced by red hair algae...


Damn that covert algae, bet you it was using the green algae as camouflage.


----------

